# Stones and Plants



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi everybody 

i come back with a little tank before i make the big tank new version . Just for pleasure to have some shrimps...

Tank : 60*30*35.
Aquasoil Amazonia, Clear super, Bacter 100.
2*24W T5.
CO2.

The hardscape with Seiryu Stones :


With plants, eleocharis parvula, echinodorus tenellus, lilaeopsis, microsorum pteropus, valisneria nana. It must grow a little more...


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks great, can't wait to see it when it grows in more


----------



## AquaLTU (Nov 17, 2009)

Very beautiful stones, and such, I would like to.


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Do your Java Ferns ever have long brown "root-like" things growing out from it's leaves?


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi olileon,

I think your hardscap is great  but the plants you used are not flattering him...HC can fit mutch better in the front,and the eleocharis can be between the rocks and the microsorum pteropus in the back.
but it is only my opinion :hand:



Dror.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

Love the hardscape, but maybe as a foreground try something more organized and less distracting like hc or ug. i would prefer a grassy look more.


----------



## csf (Jan 30, 2006)

Those are baby roots - it's how java ferns propagate. Wait long enough and you'll see leaves - just pluck them out and poof - more ferns.


Kamon said:


> Do your Java Ferns ever have long brown "root-like" things growing out from it's leaves?


----------

